# OBEA GAIN D30



## Craigandrew (9 Jun 2018)

Just took delivery of my obea gain d30,
The person in the shop said you can get a extra life battery that goes in the water bottle cage.
I have found the item plus other bits for the bike. 
The problem is you can order them from OBEA website or ebikemotion website and can't find them in any online bike shops.
Ebikemotion do not reply to any emails, 
ANYONE HELP


----------



## NickWi (9 Jun 2018)

I got my Gain a couple of months ago and like you I search online for a supplier of the water bottle battery without any joy. In the end I emailed Orbea directly and was told by them, no it's not available yet, but shoud be ready for the 2019 season. Quite what the definition of what is the start of that season was, and there was a 'could' in there really didn't answer the question as to when the battery would be available, but at least I know for the moment it isn't (or at least wasn't when I asked in mid April).


----------



## Craigandrew (6 Jul 2018)

Has anyone had problems with the android app.
On my Samsung s8 ebikemotion app it tells me the battery is full.
On my iPhone it says I have 93% left.
I have uninstalled the app on the Android phone and reinstalled it but no change it tells me it's full.

Anyone had similar problems,


----------



## NickWi (7 Jul 2018)

Craigandrew...................Anyone had similar problems said:


> No problems with the actual app on my Galaxy S5 but as I've only got the one phone I can't comment on how the accuracy of the battery monitor compres, however what i can say is that a couple of weeks I actually saw the coloured light on the bikes power button change from White to Green whilst i was riding along (indicating that the battery had dropped into the <75% to >50% range). When I looked at the app shortly afterward it read 74% so it seems
> 
> Personally I don't really like putting my phone on the bars, too exposed should something go wrong, but the app is an acceptable bike computer and gives a lot of post ride information as well. My only gripe is that the combination of Bluetooth conection and the screen being on a lot doesn't half sucks the phones battery dry quickly.


----------



## Craigandrew (16 Jul 2018)

i agree only using an old iphone 6 on the bike my android s8 is in my saddlebag


----------



## NickWi (18 Jul 2018)

NickWi said:


> I got my Gain a couple of months ago and like you I search online for a supplier of the water bottle battery without any joy. In the end I emailed Orbea directly and was told by them, no it's not available yet, but shoud be ready for the 2019 season. Quite what the definition of what is the start of that season was, and there was a 'could' in there really didn't answer the question as to when the battery would be available, but at least I know for the moment it isn't (or at least wasn't when I asked in mid April).



UPDATE:- I emailed Orbea yesterday to ask if there was any news on the due date pf the water bottle battery. The reply was only three words long and maybe something got lost in translation but I'm reading "_Next to November_" as it'll be available towards the end of the year.


----------



## robgul (18 Jul 2018)

NickWi said:


> UPDATE:- I emailed Orbea yesterday to ask if there was any news on the due date pf the water bottle battery. The reply was only three words long and maybe something got lost in translation but I'm reading "_Next to November_" as it'll be available towards the end of the year.



I too have a Gain and enquired about the add-on battery . . . prediction from an Orbea dealer friend is towards the end of the year and price tag in the £500 ish bracket !?!?!!?

Rob


----------

